# bloody F***ING hutch is not waterproof!!!!



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I am so mad right now!!!! 

IM never buying from pets at home again ever!!! i have a huge tarpulin over the hutch and my poor fuzzies are still getting rained upon


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't you return it and get a refund or try another hutch?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

how is water getting in? the bed?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

im not sure ki think the roof is leaking the sawdust inside is soaked   have brought ferrets indoors but their all crammed in the indoor cage untill i can sort it out


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> im not sure ki think the roof is leaking the sawdust inside is soaked   have brought ferrets indoors but their all crammed in the indoor cage untill i can sort it out


oh no not good if it was the door i was gonna say wedge a plastic bag on the door and close it as it will create a seal round the door. that is all ive had to do to mine. maybe get some felt and lay some ontop of exsisting one? incase the felt is damaged


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i will do as soon as i can  for now im going to clear out my spare room and let them have the run of it.

i am so spreading the word about pah i knew they were a little shoody but this takes the biscuit!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

make sure you put a review on the site to stop others falling for it.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

have done lol


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

hutch is cleaned out and mostly dry now, have moved it to my garden shed.

the shed roof leaks a diddy bit but its a lot better then it was


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am glad they're ok now  still not good enough from Pets at home really as the cage isnt even months old. It isn't really fit for purpose. Maybe worth asking them what they will offer you.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i cant find the blimming receipt  had a huige purse clear out and thats one of the things that got chucked it seems will be phoning them anyway ti have a go but i do not expect anything


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

If you paid by card you should have evidence of your purchase from them. Good luck I hope you can get a refund.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Just phoned them and if i somehow get the hitch back to pah intact...i can get a new one 

now i wonder how much a man with a van is...


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Just phoned them and if i somehow get the hitch back to pah intact...i can get a new one
> 
> now i wonder how much a man with a van is...


Can't you ask for a estate car from a taxi company?? We can call our taxi company and request one but it costs a little more than a normal taxi. Must be cheaper than a man with a van though surely?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm having the same problem...i have 2 rose cottage hutches from [email protected] and both leak terrible,i have tarpaulin all the way around them now...i would buy the hutch huggers but the price of them are shocking


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

for thirty quid i can have a guy pick me up take me there collect the new hutch and bring me back.

i may even get discount if i smile sweetly lol 

hutch huggers are about 80 quid  i cant afford that either.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I was at PAH a few weeks ago with a friend who wanted a hutch - I could not beleive how flimsy they were


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

rather then giving me a new hutch which would just have the same problems pah have agreed to sell me a hutch hugger half price  may as well hey.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

you'd of thought they would of just given you it what with them miss selling the run that would connect but didn't and then the leaking problems. I guess least you are getting something which you rightly deserve


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

i have the same problem with mine you are not alone, [email protected] refused to refund me or replace the hutch i was stuck with it,i will never buy one from there again and like you say the huggers are expensive :mad2 i know exactly how you feel


----------

